

Mathematica algorithm for finding Waldo - dstein
http://www.geekosystem.com/programmer-creates-algorithm-to-find-waldo/

======
dangoldin
Better to link to the original SO thread rather than the summary:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8479058/how-do-i-find-
wal...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8479058/how-do-i-find-waldo-with-
mathematica/8479757#8479757)

